

Ask HN: Post your GitHub punchcard - this is mine - ffffruit

This is mine: http://bit.ly/pdj0zi<p>It's interesting to see I am more active after lunch towards the end of the week and the opposite during the start of the week.<p>You can get your punchcard at:<p>https://github.com/USERNAME/REPO_NAME/graphs/punch_card
======
macleodan
All over the place: <http://mm0hai.net/blog/2011/03/11/github-punchcard.html>

------
jamesteow
Our team is a little bit of a collection of night owls. ;)

<http://i.imgur.com/Y2H2C.png>

------
ffffruit
Clickable link: <http://bit.ly/pdj0zi>

